# Chesapeake Bay Charter



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Ed and I will be fishing with Capt Dave Schauber of Sawyer Charters in August this year. We're taking a Thursday evening trip (leave the dock 3:00 PM back at 10:30 PM or later, if necessary.) Capt Dave has always put us over fish (see my Home Page for pictures) and this August we're hoping to catch some of the 30 pound plus red drum that Dave stumbled onto last August. Ed and I have been chartering the boat ourselves but it seems a waste with the new, bigger boat (see pictures at: http://www.shorenet.net/sawyer/)

Anybody interested can email me for the specifics. This is not a "if we get enough guys" charter; We charter the boat at least once every year. I mentioned the charter last Spring and there was a lot of interest. At the very least expect a limit of rock and a limit of croakers (Ed and I were back at the dock by 6:00 PM with our limits and left the fish biting.) We're also interested in having Dave supply steamed crabs. There are worse ways to spend a summer evening... 

http://hometown.aol.com/mynkjake1/


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am definitely interested. Let me know what you need from me. Also what day did you plan on going? I would have to take off work to go so I will need to know in advanced. Also it would be nice to hook up with one of those large red drums, too bad we wouldn't be able to keep it. 
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'd like in Jake. I think this trip is around my birthday if I remember correctly. My wife will be away and I'll need to stay busy somehow.

I'll send you an e-mail.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Duke of Fluke!

The charter is Thursday evening, August 21st. The downpayment is already in, so you don't have to forward any checks. I'd reccomend getting a room for Thursday night so you don't have to drive back after fishing. As stated above, we are hoping to nail some big red drum (20-35 pounds) that will be too big to keep, but there will be plenty of rock and croaker fillets.

It would be good having both of you along. Maybe Duke of Fluke can help me convince Capt Dave to make a couple of drifts for flounder. They just don't fish for them down there, even though I've caught a few while chumming for rock (the fluke like bunker guts, especially when retrieved slowly!) I really want to try with killies (locally called bull minnows) and squid strips.

I'd also like to add spotted sea trout (specks) and spanish mackeral to my species list. The macks may come into the chum line, and can be picked up on small spoons. The specks supposedly like shedder crab and fresh cut spot, same as trout (weakies.) But the specks supposedly hang out in shallower water than their cousins. The skinny water may contain puppy drum, too.

I'll forward directions, etc... Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*So what is the date?*

For this trip. I was interested last year too and even earlier this year but they have been shifting me around all year.(work) If you let me know what day in Aug I might be able to go with ya(no promises).


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings FL FISHERMAN!

The charter is Thursday evening, August 21st. (See my post above!) Let me know asap if you think you're in so I can mail you directions to the dock.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man on a thursday afternoon would be hard for me but let me see what I can do. I will let you know by the end of next week. With the caliber of people going(MJ, Anthony, DoF) will definitely see if I can get the afternoon off. So what type of $$ we talking and will I need to bring gear?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Cost of the trip is 450.00 for six people and $50.00/head for anybody extra. There is also a 15% tip for the first mate. Figure $520.00 for six guys comes out to $87.00/man. Capt Dave supplies tackle (Penn spinning reels on six foot rods with 20 lb test) and supplies bait (usually bunker guts for rock, cut spot and/or peelers for trout.) If you want to try lighter or heavier gear, feel free to bring your own. You'll also need a cooler for sandwiches and drinks. The boat has a large "common" fishbox but I bring my own fish cooler. I bring my tacklebag, too. And I always try to suprise Capt Dave with some new bait. As of this date there is Ed and I, one fellow from our work who put up deposit money, Anthony and Jamey (from P&S) and FL FISHERMAN as a possible. The latest picture from July seems to show a large group with a limit of rock plus one little girl in the group holding up a nice trout sideways. The picture looks like it was taken near sundown....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Can't wait!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sorry Guys!*

Can't make it. That day I have an oh so important orgainzational day and am not allowed to skip out on it. I mean it will be fun but not as fun as fishing!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Sorry to hear that... maybe this Fall on the 'Tank!

Well, that's $520.00 divided by 5 for an even $105.00 (unless someone wants to jump in.) Just four more weeks away....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*You got it!*

Definitely some time this fall. Speaking of the tank would you care to join in on the tank clean up next weekend MJ? Aug 2nd?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Too bad you can't make it Jason. I guess that means more fish for us. See ya on the 2nd.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright Anthony see ya there!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well guys it looks like I am going to be able to make it to this charter. MJ if you would email me the information I need it would be greatly appreciated. How much is the cost again? I will give you a definite tomorrow when my boss comes back.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Most of the info is in the posts above. Directions to the dock are RT 50 E to Cambridge, turn right onto RT 16 and follow to Church Creek, Turn left on RT 335; at intersection of RT 335 & RT 336 turn right, and follow the signs to Hoopers Island. Bear right on Hoopers Island RD and proceed 6 miles to Rippon Marina (it will be on the left.) You'll be on an island, so its hard to get lost... only one turn is tricky (Hoopers Island Rd) and if you miss it, you'll end up at the end of the island but on the wrong side of the river. There will be a little snack bar there, just backtrack and bear RIGHT (actually two lefts if you're coming from the end of the island) on Hoopers Island Rd. I'll try to get better directions and/or a map from Capt Dave. Or you can meet me and Ed at the Easton Econo Lodge at noon and follow us in (just like Anthony.) Capt Dave's web page has his tel number if you want to call him and get more detailed directions. Haven't heard from Jamey (Duke of Fluke) lately so not sure if he's still in. Also the guy coming down with me and Ed has an extra bed in his room that he's willing to hand over to anyone who will split the fee. A hot shower and bed sounds good for $35.00 after fishing.... 

Anthony and I will be fishing for small spot off the Choptank Pier while Ed and co. do the hoagie/beer/ice run. We will leave for the dock from the pier by 2:00 PM to make the 3:00 PM sail time without any problems. We cancelled the crabs because the crabbing sucks right now and all the decent crabs are going to the restaurants (market price!) Check the MD DNR web site on Wednesday to see what's happening in the Lower Bay. A limit of rock and croakers should be no problem; We also want to try drifting for fluke if the weaks (trout) aren't in. I'm taking at least one of my liveline rigs for big rock or red drum. 

Glad to have you aboard! Email me at [email protected] if you have any other questions.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Great!*

Thank you MJ for all the information. I will probably meet you at the tank also. Hey Anthony if I get the day off do you want to ride together? Let me know. Also if I get the day off on friday also I will be glad to share a room with your buddy, but what about Anthony?? Hey MJ just make sure you don't shower before we get on the charter! I don't want to upset any karma you got going with the no showering while fishing thing.  I will email you tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Don't worry, I'm heading down Wednesday, and will be pretty "funked" up by the time I hit the pier Thursday at noon (poor Anthony!) I won't shower until the fillets are iced and the bed starts calling my name...

Let's see if this works.... Here's a pic of two WOMEN who caught drum last August on the Sawyer: if THEY can do it, WE can do it:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This is gonna be a fun charter. If you can take the day off, we can ride down together. Hey Jake, what time did you want to meet at the Econo Lodge? Where is it exactly and how far away from choptank is it? Hopefully we can get into some spot, especially if you me and Jason are going for them. We gotta find out of Duke of Fluke is going. I'll see yall down there.
-Anthony
(Just nine more days and counting)


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

First the bad news: Ed's guest Phil switched to a single room with a king size bed when he found out his son couldn't make it, so there's no room to share. If you guys want a room for Thursday night, try the Cambridge Inn on Rte 50 (about a mile past the Choptank bridge.) Econo Lodge is usually booked up pretty far in advance, but the Cambridge Inn usually has rooms on weeknights (the local hookers don't get "busy" until the weekend!)

We can meet at the Econo Lodge at noon, unless you grab the room in Cambridge. In that case we'll meet you at the Cambridge side parking lot for the pier. Its the very last right before going over the RT 50 Bridge (traveling west -- you'll see the VFW post.)

Spot should be no problem -- they seem easier to catch at the beginning of the pier (the first pinic table.) Ed and I will pick up bloodies for the spot, and bull minnows for drifting for fluke on the charter. I'd also like a couple of shedders and maybe a softshell crab or two from Kools. And I'll be sure to bring both squid and Purdue Peelers in shedder oil. Capt Dave usually provides bunker guts for rock and regular squid for hardhead. He may also have peelers for trout if they're around. Some fresh shrimp or clams from Kools may entice the reds if we find them. Sounds like a lot, but I'd rather have what they're hitting then try to make them hit what I have.

Looks like the weather is going to fall into a normal summer pattern by the weekend. This could really work out well for us, especially since we're fishing the evening.

Still no word from the Duke....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Jason!

Cambridge Inn is booked! Hookers must be working overtime! Still rooms at Econo Lodge (In Town), 8175 Ocean Gateway (RT 50 west), Easton MD 21601. Easton is about 30 minutes above Cambridge, and Cambridge is about 45 minutes from the boat. Cambridge Diner (just off RT 50) is 24 hour and has a $13.00 prime rib dinner that tastes mighty good after fishing. Breakfast can be bought at H&G Restaurant next to Econo Lodge. Still working on maps and better directions.


----------

